# We received a call at 11:00 last night



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:I answered my phone and I heard crying. Our daughter Tammy lives on 10 acres, last night her daughter let Tammy's Scrappy out to potty before bed. Chloe stood at their front door watching, Scrappy went out of view for seconds when Chloe heard a scream. Coyote' s had grabbed him, Tammy tried to chase them, yelling Scrappy's name, every time he heard her he screamed. They took a gun and tried to follow but he was gone :smcry::smcry: They are out looking for his remains
We are grieving over that sweet little boy, he was 3, so happy, so smart, so loved by his momma. 

I know God promises he won't give us more than we can handle, we are weary, Jesus will carry us through once again. 

Please pray for Tammy she's just devastated and Chloe who feels it was her fault.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry. That is such sad news. I'm so sorry for Tammy and her family.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how very, very horrible and I am so very sad to have just read this Paula. I will be praying for all of you and hope that even though it won't be pleasant, that Tammy finds Scrappy's remains and can have some closure. And it really is not anyone's fault as things just sometimes happen that we do not have any control over.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula I am so sorry for Tammy and her family. That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am so sorry for you and Tammy and for her family. You all must be so very weary; there must be a end to this repeated heartache.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my greatest fears. Only about 3 wks. ago there was a coyote running down the street that intersects w/ours---neighbor reported it. It can happen anywhere & there isn't much we can do as they are so very quick. I am so, so sorry with each of you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am so sorry. This is so sad. I feel so bad for Tammy and Chloe ... it’s got to be such a helpless and sick feeling knowing your beloved pup is being attacked and you cannot reach them.

Yesterday on Facebook I posted a warning about hawks. Park rangers and vet offices are putting out warnings because hawks seem to be out in force off the East Coast. Pets 12 pounds and under are in the most danger.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is so horrible. Just heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula, as if your family hasn't been through enough. I'm so sorry.

I have a very long talk with potential Maltese rescue applicants about NEVER letting their dogs out without a leash and harness. It used to be that rescues insisted that people have fences. Well that's changed for us. I'm more worried with fences because people get a false sense of security and leave their dogs out even to get a cup of coffee. It just takes a second for a coyote, a hawk, an aggressive neighboring dog to get over a fence and kill a dog. Or with rescues some want to go back where they come from and dig under a fence. We're now insisting that they walk the dogs on harness and leash. If they can't do that, they don't care enough about the adopted dog.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh Paula I am so sorry! So much heartbreak. You are all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a horrible nightmare I don't know how she will get over that. How sad to lose your precious little pup.
I feel the same, only a leash and harness will help after hearing this, and I have a fenced yard. Earlier I had Jodi out in the yard and there was no way to catch him once he started running in circles and then barking at the neighbors dog on the other side of the fence, i had to edge my way down the slope to corner him along the fence since he was flipping out and had his nose at the small gap between the boards.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I am so very sorry!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my! So much going on in your family. Praying for God's strength to get you through it all. I'm terribly sorry about Tammy's baby. Poor Chloe. She must feel horrible.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, how big was Scrappy---& what breed of pup? I continue to grieve with your family. The onslaught has been massive for you all in this last year. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts. We couldn't sleep last night, I just couldn't call Tammy, I didn't have it in me:blush:, Tammy called me, she's devastated she said the worse thing is hearing Scrappy's screams:smcry::smcry: they are out looking for his remains, I actually hope they don't find them, I know my daughter and know she couldn't take it.
Scrappy was maybe 12 to 15 lbs, he was such a happy little man. 

Thank you for being here, I just can't figure out why all these horrible things are happening to us, but we hold the hand of our Lord, he will give us strength, so many others worse off then us.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

I am so sorry! Your family is in my prayers. I can’t even imagine. It’s one of my biggest fears when I’m home in KY. We have two Great Pyrenees and two Rotties who guard our yard and I can still hear the coyotes out howling so close at night. It’s so scary. Sending extra love and prayers your way.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will continue for pray for your family Paula and after reading how all of this happened, I too had a hard time sleeping just thinking of poor Scrappy!! I was truly devastated for for all of you!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub:
There is a lot of concern & love on this forum!:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. This story has scared me so I will be more watchful at night with my two. Belle never goes far but Petey goes out into the dark. Him I will be watching closer. Thanks for the reminder and again I am so sorry for your family. Hugs to all.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Paula! This is so horrible...I hope Tammy isn't left with nightmares of those screams  What an awful thing to happen, it reminds me of Lina's pup several years ago.

Your family has had it's share of scares and sorrow. You are due for something good to balance this or at least make life more bearable.


----------

